# Std Puppy: Hyd Peroxide: Blood drop in vomit



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I can only tell you what I would do not about what you should do. So with that disclaimer made, I would wait this one out. Especially in light of the fact that you say he is playing and acting totally normal.

pr


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

as an over-reactor myself, as long as he is playing, eating, drinking, and peeing as usual, I'd wait it out for at least 24 hours before going to a vet. You can also call any vet's office and ask if his symptoms are anything they consider worrisome. I call my vet all the time and they usually tell me to wait it out and sure enough they're always fine and I'm a worrywart


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree. As long as he's playing, eating and peeing / pooping I would wait until monday and go if necessary then. Unless he's starting to become lethargic, that would be an emergency for me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree too on wait it out and BTW when I have given peroxide to get up things that shouldn't have been eaten I gave it straight up, why add something like ice cream to the mix?


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

WE could probably call our vet, but they are closed. The emergency vet pretty much always tells you to come in since they are scared of liability.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

We added it to ice cream because we could not get it down him any other way (and believe me we tried).


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

The best way to give peroxide is with a syringe.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

I am aware, but it ain't that easy.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

homemadehitshow said:


> I am aware, but it ain't that easy.


Oh I did not realise you were aware since you gave it with icecream...I was just trying to be helpful in case you needed to use peroxide in the future.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

homemadehitshow said:


> We added it to ice cream because we could not get it down him any other way (and believe me we tried).


I use a turkey baster with the bulb off and pour it through the tube.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

How is Teddy doing tonight? I'm a worrier myself, so I would've called the emergency vet. However, I'm hoping he's back to normal!


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry  We tried every way we could with syringe and baster but he wouldn't accept it. We read online the ice cream idea and it worked well.

After I posted he vomited once more with blood specs but his teeth are really bleeding. He's gone 4 hours now. Eating, drinking playing and normal poop, peeing and no vomit.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm happy to read this news before going to bed


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Great news ! His teeth are bleeding from teething or chewing ?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good morning homemadehitshow! I am glad to see that things improved late in the day. I hear you on doing what works. I doubt I would have had the presence of mind to look up something like peroxide in ice cream when I was in the middle of what you had happening. I hope things all seem back to normal today.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Well it didn't go so well later but seems OK now. Next vomit, around 8pm, had a lot of blood in it, so we ended up at the ER. They were less worried, x-ray showed nothing, they gave him the water under the skin and some other shots. The thought was that the throwing up had damaged the esophagus causing the bleeding.

He was OK all the time there, and all night and has not thrown up today (2pm). Hopefully on the mend.

While were there a German Shepard was rushed in with ongoing bloat. Very unpleasant to see.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Keep us posted. Sorry there was a setback. Hope the GSD made it.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

6pm and everything is good


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Crossing fingers !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope Teddy has a good night! And that the German Shepherd is okay


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Past 9pm and no problems.

A video to show how much he is suffering (or not )

https://goo.gl/photos/W1NLJdg41B1Di2iS9


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Monday passed without issue, so hopefully things are good.


----------

